

Startup Quote: Chris Hughes, co-founder, Facebook - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3939057342

======
raychancc
People are not good at expressing their frustration. The best way to listen to
the customer is through metrics.

\- Chris Hughes (@chrishughes)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3939057342>

